# Western MVP Plus 8.5’



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 3 year old lightly used v plow for sale. Haven't really used it much. Stored off season. Asking 3,000. Also have the receivers and controller that I can part with as well for an extra cost or we can work something out


----------

